# "Carrie Nation" question



## ombudsman (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll admit right off that my memory isn't what it used to be. I think that at one time I knew what the so-called "Carrie Nation" bottle originally held. My rapidly-fading memory tells me that I once read that the bottle did not actually represent Carrie Nation (Carrie carried a hatchet, not an umbrella.) 

 The lady next door, my best friend's wife, wanted me to look at a bottle that had belonged to her late mother. Sure enough, it was a Carrie Nation. I have one, but had not thought of it for 30 years (that's when we crated our collection to move to our present abode - most of the bottles are still crated.)

 Thinking that one of my (by now, antique [] ) bottle books told about "Carrie," I promised to dig up some info for her. Lo and behold! Nothing in my books.

 Can anyone help me with some info?

 Thanks,
 Dave


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you mean one of these?







 Since Carrie Nation was famous for smashing up saloons in the name of Jesus, I'm willing to bet this is a liquer bottle.  Kind of a fitting "anti" tribute if that makes sense.


----------



## woody (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I remember seeing it listed in one of Kovels bottle books, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ombudsman (Jan 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Wilkie
> 
> Do you mean one of these?


 

 Yes, that's the one. Value doesn't mean anything to my neighbor, but info on what this bottle held, or any other info would be appreciated.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow,Cool...and a little freaky figural!Thanks for the pic   Anthony


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2009)

There's a Carry Nation Festival is held the second weekend in September MI. This is the celebration of Carry Nation's visit to Holly in the early 1900's and lectured on the disasters caused by booze. To emphasize this, she used her umbrella to smash the liquor bottles on the shelves at the pub. She preffered to go by the name Carry A. Nation, although the bottle may be called the, Carrie Nation bottle.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2009)

This is more info. on Carrie that I thought was interesting  if anyone else was interested. []

* Carry A. Nation: 
 The Famous and  Original Bar Room Smasher, Kansas Historical Society*[/align]
*http://www.kshs.org/exhibits/carry/carry1.htm*

*Carrie Nation in Ann Arbor, May 3,  1902 --- the mob cheers for a State Street hatchet job: but hey, who "axed" that  woman to come here, anyway? on Flickr - Photo  Sharing!*[/align]

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/70251312@N00/1811490489/*


----------



## ombudsman (Jan 28, 2009)

But no one knows what the bottle held? For some reason my (faulty) memory is tickling me with "vinegar," but that could be a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: ombudsman
> 
> But no one knows what the bottle held? For some reason my (faulty) memory is tickling me with "vinegar," but that could be a figment of my imagination.


 You are right.  I just found this at http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/January%202005/january_2005_questions__ask_digg.htm
I have seen several of these.  I think they have a value around $20-25.  Embossed on bottom is "DES PAT 81611" . That number was registered in 1930. It has been suggested that  Ben H. Wilson of Toledo, Ohio, patented the design for the bottle on July 15th, 1930 and it was produced by the Owens-Illinois Bottle Company of Huntington, West Virginia.  The bottle was used to dispense vinegar. The name "Carie A. Nation" was given to the bottle by collectors, but it had no specific name originally. (Carry A. Nation, was a temperance leader in the early 1900s. She gained national reputation delivering lectures and public prayers.) Digger

 Isn't Digger a member of this forum?


----------



## ombudsman (Jan 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Wilkie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks a million!
 Dave


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2009)

*A woman is stripped of everything by them [saloons].            Her husband is torn from her; she is robbed of her sons, her home, her            food, and her virtue...Truly does the saloon make a woman bare of all            things!"
                -Carry A. Nation* 

*So it was a vinegar bottle?*
  Interesting reading about her.... []
 Thanks for whoever started this post. I learned a lot...Interesting woman, who stood up for her self and others back when woman took a risk at doing anything at all. Back when woman couldn't even vote. She was brave as her quote above is true back then and still holds true. Only now we're on the bigger things, as well with the nasty world of drugs out there... I read that Carrie Nation is the street word for cocaine now. 
 I'd like a bottle just for what she stood up for.
 God rest her soul....


----------

